# Bladder Vs. Bottle



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I currently use a Camelbak Chase vest that has a bladder for water. I also have a Banjo Brothers frame bag for my essentials. The frame bag blocks my ability to use a water bottle cage. I would like to try a hip pack and have a few options. Rides are mostly 2-4 hours.

1. Get a hip bag with a bladder and keep the frame bag.

2. Get a hip bag for a bottle and keep the frame bag.

3. Get a hip bag that holds a bladder and my essentials from the frame bag, get rid of the frame bag and put an additional water bottle on the frame.

4. Get a hip bag that holds a water bottle and my essentials from the frame bag, get rid of the frame bag and put an additional water bottle on the frame.

What are the pros/cons of bladder vs. bottle? Thanks!


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

rides are 4 hours or less what do you need a frame bag for ? unless it's winter toss that thing and make room for bottles

pros cons of bladder vs bottle are pretty much some vehicle dynamics of carrying water on frame (extremely minor) and ease of taking a drink under all conditions or only some conditions. I use both anyway, camelbak and bottles ...bottles as emergency if I run the camelbak dry and if not, then bottles to rinse sweat off bike when I am done with the festivities


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

127.0.0.1 said:


> rides are 4 hours or less what do you need a frame bag for ? unless it's winter toss that thing and make room for bottles


I was keeping my spare tube, mutli tool, CO2, tire gauge, etc.. in the bag.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

Big fan of the Dakine 2L. Gives the option to carry a bottle on the pack for longer rides and just the right size to carry the essentials without extra bulk. Haven’t worn a camelbak in years since switching. It feels great not to have weight on your shoulders.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

The new Evoc Pro 3L can use a bladder and/or 2 bottles. I've ridden with the bladder only so far, and thought it was pretty great. Exceeded my expectations for stability, and it's very comfortable to wear with their new waist strap system. Eventually, I'll do a long ride and try the full load of bottles and bladder to see how that goes.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

After riding 200-300 miles per month for a few years, my water consumption went down so I've given up on carrying a bladder for the most part.

I typically bring one or two bottles for most rides other than when it is less than 20 F; greater than ~80-85 F or for all-day excursions where no water resupply is available.


----------



## Muddy-Runs (Sep 14, 2018)

Dr Evil said:


> I was keeping my spare tube, mutli tool, CO2, tire gauge, etc.. in the bag.


For all of this you can use small saddle bag and\or backcountry research straps to free up the frame for a bottle. Other option for short rides is hip pack.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Dr Evil said:


> Rides are mostly 2-4 hours.












Get a frame bag that mounts under the DT for your pump/tools/spares. Mount a bottle inside the frame. Drink a bottle on the way to the trailhead. For most rides that's all you would need.










If you are doing a particularly long/hot ride add a bottle on a minimal hip pack that you drink first on the ride so it's empty most of the time.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I have posted this in other threads.

I have numerous bladdered options already. My goal is to go packless for all but the most epic rides. I have achieved that goal.

That said, there will be the odd time I want to bring a few extra things with me. I opted for a bottled hip pack for a number of reasons. First, I have 4 bladders already in my fridge and they are a bit of a PITA, compared to throwing a bottle in my bottle cage and on my hip pack. Especially a G2 bottle that I will recycle after. As well, a hip pack to me is meant to be minimalistic. Once it gets beyond that, best be looking at strapped packs that will provide more support, and end up with less load floppiness. There are other reasons too, at least for me.

I had all the major hip bags together at one time, so I could A/B them. The Bontrager Rapid was next level. Plain and simple. The only downside is its cost.

I would be shocked if anyone here in the know has anything bad to say about the Rapid.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

What bike are you riding? Why does the frame bag take up that much space?
Had the Dakine Hot Laps that held spare tube, two Co2 cartridges with top, and two pedros levers without issue and it was mounted high enough in the front triangle that it was out of the way. Could easily be moved elsewhere if needed. And still had enough room in triangle for larger water bottle. 

New bike has less room but has a dedicated storage pack area (GG The Smash with Nutz strap). Has bosses for water bottle but with a coil shock with piggyback (RS Super Deluxe Coil) I can only fit a small water bottle in the location but can fit one. 

The question is, how much water are you consuming on those rides? Normal 2-4hr ride I will consume about 2L of water, maybe less. Depends on time of year and how much riding I have been doing. Of course, beginning of the season sees more water consumption until body gets used to riding again (usually June-ish) and then starts to drop off some. 

Originally had a EVOC Hip Pack Race 3L (bladder is 1.5L) which was nice but really the pack did not fit well on me and the straps were not easily adjustable. So recently switched to the Dakine Hot Laps 5L (bladder is 2L) and that was awesome on the one ride I have put on it. Feels same comfort wise as the EVOC, much MUCH more easily adjustable and plenty of room for spare tools.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use both.

One of my riding buddies has a half frame bag (similar to Revelate Tangle) that allows a bottle cage underneath it, too. He also puts a bottle inside it. And/or sometimes a beer or two. Keeps his tools & stuff in there, too so he can ride packless.

I tend to carry more than some, and prefer a pack. In cooler weather, my extras tend to be layers (with less water). In warmer weather like my area is getting now, I tend to fill my bladder. I'll throw my water filter in the pack for longer rides. I always have food in there. I also carry a larger first aid kit than most.

I'm considering doing a bit more on-bike storage of some things, though, so I can carry a smaller pack. The one thing about packs that I don't like in summertime is how warm they are. I like that about them in colder weather, though.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Don't your preference for water temp, but I like mine super cold, so bottles just don't really work with our temps, can stuff the bottle full of ice and it's melted completely within an hour, hydration bladder in a proper insulated pack will stay cold for hours. For me, I'll take a bottle of electrolyte/drink mix in a bottle stuffed with ice, sometimes don't add water, just wait for ice to melt, sometimes add water, then I fill my 3L bladder with the appropriate amount of water and as much ice as possible, for the length ride I think I'll be doing.


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

gregnash said:


> What bike are you riding? Why does the frame bag take up that much space?


2017 Fuel EX-8 27.5 plus. This is the bag. https://www.amazon.com/Banjo-Brothe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00C1SPD4M Takes up the space of most of the front triangle above the rear shock.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Dr Evil said:


> 2017 Fuel EX-8 27.5 plus. This is the bag. https://www.amazon.com/Banjo-Brothe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00C1SPD4M Takes up the space of most of the front triangle above the rear shock.


Is there a reason you couldn't use a small seat bag instead?


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

Dr Evil said:


> 2017 Fuel EX-8 27.5 plus. This is the bag. https://www.amazon.com/Banjo-Brothe...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00C1SPD4M Takes up the space of most of the front triangle above the rear shock.


Dude replace that with this. Holds all of what you are talking about aside from maybe a multi-tool. That can easily be put in your pack or taped somewhere.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

I have three solutions, depending on weather and length of ride.

1. Under 1.5 hours, Dakine Hot Laps Gripper holds CO2, tire plugs, multitool, tire levers. One large water bottle on the bike.
2. 1.5-3 hours. Same as above but add Camelbak Repack LR4 with 1.5L bladder and spare tube. The Repack is great with one exception: It's a pain to replace the hose on the magnet while riding. Oh well.
3. 3+ hours. Replace the Repack with Osprey Raptor 10 with 3L bladder. Yeah, it's a backpack. For me, it's the easiest solution for longer rides.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

My first suggestion would be to agree with those who said to get rid of the frame bag and replace it with a small seat bag or strap under the seat to hold the items you need. If you insist on going with one of the other options, I would lean toward a solution that uses bottles instead of bladders in one way or another.

My bladders are not shaped well for frame bags or hip packs, so I prefer bottles except for long and hot days which require an over-the-shoulder pack. Also, I always have bottles laying around and get free ones from events, whereas replacement bladders are usually more of an investment.

One other consideration is a feedbag mounted to the handlebar for an additinal bottle, but that would depend on the type of riding you are doing.



gregnash said:


> (GG The Smash with Nutz strap).


On a side note, am I the only one read this too quickly and cringed.


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> On a side note, am I the only one read this too quickly and cringed.


Technically its NUTS (Necessities Under The Seat) Strap.... and probably. Just fun/funny to say!


----------



## 101 (Nov 14, 2017)

I always have a frame bag on my bike and just stick a water bottle or 2 in the frame bag. If I need more water, I’ll carry a bladder in my frame bag. The whole point of a frame bag is not to have to wear a backpack.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

gregnash said:


> Technically its NUTS (Necessities Under The Seat) Strap.... and probably. Just fun/funny to say!


I just don't like to see the words Smash / the / NUTZ in the same sentence. Brings back painful bike crash memories...


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

I have Profile Design with room for 2 bottles (1½ L) on my Thomson Masterpiece plus a Wingnut Enduro with a 3l Source bladder and Osprey magnetic valve.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

I got one of them Camelbak Podium Flow belts recently and I love it. The Flow belt is a hip pack with a 21oz bottle instead of a bladder on the right side. On the left side is a small pouch where I store the necessities like a mini-pump(Lezyne Alloy Drive SMALL), multi-tool(Blackburn Big Switch), bacon strip style plug kit, CO2, and a tube with levers. It's a small space but I get it all to fit there. Even has room for my keys and wallet. For longer rides, I'll bring the bike mounted bottle and Flow belt with bottle. For super mellow rides, I'll bring just a bike mounted bottle and multi-tool. And for short, not so mellow rides, I'll bring just the belt with bottle. Nice to have choices like this.

The fit is excellent and doesn't loosen and sag like my Camelbak LR3 hip pack. I've pretty much given up on lower capacity bladder systems since they're heavy and take up a ton of space. But on really long and epic rides, I do have an actual backpack with a 3-liter bladder and plenty of space for everything I need and much more.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

I tried to use hydration bladder for a summer and hated it. Now I just drink from water bottles. One usually lasts me at least an hour or two. If I'm going on a long ride I just carry a couple full ones in a pack and switch them out as they get empty. I try not to ever wear a pack of I can. I like to ride in a t shirt and board shorts ( to carry my car key) and that's it except for a water bottle on my frame.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Depends on the environment and remoteness. 2-4 hours in the desert in Summer time or down South could easily require more than 100oz, vs a casual ride in a temperate location where one water bottle could be enough.


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

In the Az desert a water bottle on the down tube just collects dust. In the summer I put a frozen bottle in the cage for dumping over my head and down my neck to cool off. Bladder is always full in the Camelbak.


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

Back in the early 90's we used to ride clapped out old motorcycle trails with ruts almost up to our fork crowns. Ruts that used to fill with water, water that often stagnated. Almost everyone I rode with came down with Giardia from that. For that reason alone, I've avoided frame mounted bottles ever since. I like a covered drink tube as far away from contaminants as possible.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

maynard4130 said:


> I tried to use hydration bladder for a summer and hated it...


What did you hate about it?


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

bladder holds enough water for our needs here, bottles cannot cut it. We go through 3 water bottles on out normal winter rides, summer forget it 4 are required.


----------



## maynard4130 (May 12, 2019)

I had one bladder split open on the seam and had no water for my ride. I just like drinking from the bottle instead of the bite valve. Cleaning them is easier as well for me. Just run them through the dishwasher, especially if I add a Nunn or something like that. My frame holds a couple of water bottles and if I'm going on a long ride, I bring a pack and throw a few more I there. I understand the convince of hydration packs...you don't have to take your hands off the bars and no water bottle to bounce out, but even so I still think they aren't worth it for me. How often do you guys clean out your bladders? I just imagine a bunch of sea monkeys living in there after a while.lol


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Phillbo said:


> In the Az desert a water bottle on the down tube just collects dust. In the summer I put a frozen bottle in the cage for dumping over my head and down my neck to cool off. Bladder is always full in the Camelbak.


I use bottles in Az deserts but generally don't go out for more than about 3 hours.


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> I use bottles in Az deserts but generally don't go out for more than about 3 hours.


Which is what you should do in the summer, since you literally can't process/absorb enough water when riding in high temps.

I use bottles almost exclusively in Las Vegas, no need to wear a pack and feel even hotter when I can carry 75oz of water in bottles (one on the frame and two in an Osprey fanny pack).


----------



## chandlermg (Feb 2, 2020)

I bring a pack and throw a few more I there. I understand the convince of hydration packs...you don't have to take your hands off the bars and no water bottle to bounce out, but even so I still think they aren't worth it for me. How often do you guys clean out your bladders rufus


----------



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

Wound up going with a Bontrager Rapid pack. Bottle on the frame, bottle on the hip pack and a OneUp EDC attached to the bottle cage. In my hip bag my keys, phone, bars, first aid and gauge. Works great for my 2-3 hour rides. Nice having nothing on my back.


----------



## 6D ATB-1T EVO (Jul 13, 2010)

chandlermg said:


> I bring a pack and throw a few more I there. I understand the convince of hydration packs...you don't have to take your hands off the bars and no water bottle to bounce out, but even so I still think they aren't worth it for me. How often do you guys clean out your bladders


3 times in 5 years. Not even needed. I use it for mineral water. Have salt water in a bottle on longer tours.
https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/content/2-hydration-technology 
The bladders are fantastic. The backpacks not so much. Use a Wingnut Enduro backpack. I have a Source backpack (and several other brands) but it is not for me on a bike, great for walking.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. I generally only run water in the hydration pack and just rinse out the bladder/hose when filling it. I have on a few rare occasions run hydration mixes but that always entails a through clean out immediately afterward. It's not much different when using water bottles. They're just somewhat easier to clean.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Dr Evil said:


> Wound up going with a Bontrager Rapid pack. Bottle on the frame, bottle on the hip pack and a OneUp EDC attached to the bottle cage. In my hip bag my keys, phone, bars, first aid and gauge. Works great for my 2-3 hour rides. Nice having nothing on my back.


I have a Rapid pack as well. The thing is a work of art. A little pricey but whatever.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I still can't just do water-bottles when racing, have to slow down and need a pretty smooth section of trail to take in water from a bottle, and it just doesn't always happen in a race.

I sometimes do a combination of bottle and partially filled camelback, but I'm not sure how the pros do it with water bottles. 

I was happy to have a 3-tiered system for my Iditarod ride/race a few weeks back through Alaska. For different reasons than above, redundancy is a nice thing to have. 3-tiered was camelback partially filled under a jacket, insulated water bottle in a feed-back (first to be used) and hot water in a vacuum bottle on my fork carrier (lasts about 2 days in the cold).


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. A lot depends on how/where you ride. Many mtbers I know will ride with others, try a challenging section a few times, stop, compare notes, chat... Water bottles work great for that type of riding. I generally ride solo, stopping only when I can't go further, and ride mostly rough trails. Drinking from a water bottle on the move isn't practical/easy so I favor hydration packs for that reason. 

Road/gravel it's def frame mounted bottles. I have no probs using water bottles in group rides, pacelines, and just about any road riding situation.


----------



## beefmagic (Sep 17, 2005)

Dr Evil said:


> Wound up going with a Bontrager Rapid pack. Bottle on the frame, bottle on the hip pack and a OneUp EDC attached to the bottle cage. In my hip bag my keys, phone, bars, first aid and gauge. Works great for my 2-3 hour rides. Nice having nothing on my back.


Was just going to recommend the Rapid Pack so glad you got one. I love mine. Comfortable and more secure over rough stuff and jumps than my hydration pack. For shorter rides, I just bring one bottle on the frame. For longer rides, I'll put the extra bottle in the pack.


----------

